# Netflix app causing reboots?



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello,

I started using the NetFlix app after joining Netflix while I was in the hospital.

Out of the 6 or 10 times I have used it, the app caused the Tivo Premier XL to reboot.

Tonight, when I selected Netflix. the Netflix screen did not come up and it just rebooted.

Any idea what could be causing this?

Also, the app is very slow...

Thanks


----------



## gbm (Oct 6, 2001)

Having problems here as well. 

Sometimes Netflix works fine and other times it will lock up. Last night, after watching a show on Netflix, I hit the TiVo button and the screen went to a solid gray...actually looked like the old static we used to see on analog TVs. Totally locked up. Had to cut the power and reboot.

I think the problem may relate to Internet status. After rebooting, I needed to reset my router. I'm not sure if the TiVo caused the router problem or not, but I think the TiVo software has trouble acting gracefully when the Internet connection is having trouble.

George


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Last night netflix was down completely due to storms out east.


----------



## rarceneaux (Feb 6, 2009)

Not sure if the Premier has the same setup but my Tivo HD was doing the same thing and I called Tivo and they told me the fix right away. I had TV Aspect Ratio set to smart screen and she had me change it to 16:9 and no more reboots.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Are you sure it's a Netflix problem and not a network problem? Tivo seems to be VERY sensitive to network problems and will reboot on a whim.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

The app is crap (buggy) and has caused me at least one reboot and another time or two of complete slow down.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Two reboots here so far. I thought it was just me since no one else had posted.


----------



## MJHoltorf (Dec 23, 2001)

One reboot for each of my Tivo's so far. Both of them locked up during Netflix use, and never for any other reason over 8 weeks. The app is still unstable :down:


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MJHoltorf said:


> One reboot for each of my Tivo's so far. Both of them locked up during Netflix use, and never for any other reason over 8 weeks. The app is still unstable :down:


 I've been using Netflix quite extensively (~3 hours/day) for 2 Premieres and an Elite and so far no reboot issues for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It was working great for me last night on one of my Elites.


----------



## MJHoltorf (Dec 23, 2001)

moyekj said:


> I've been using Netflix quite extensively (~3 hours/day) for 2 Premieres and an Elite and so far no reboot issues for me.


Granted, the first reboot didn't occur for about 6 weeks of almost daily Netflix use, so it may take a while between issues. For me though, both the Premiere and the XL4 locked up during Netflix use within a couple days of each other, and only a reboot would return the Tivo's to functional behavior again.


----------



## gaspanic (Jul 7, 2003)

I have had a few reboots on one of my Premieres using Netflix over the last few weeks. Sometimes it works fine. My other Premiere hasn't had a problem.


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

More issues with the Netflix app over the weekend.

One day half way though the program I was not able to pause or exit the app - I had to reboot.

Another day I got a message that it was unable to connect to Netflix and the whole box rebooted.


----------



## justrick (Dec 23, 2009)

TiVo Premiere connected via Ethernet... Netflix now forces a reboot every single time I try to run it. Worked flawlessly before... now, something's obviously FUBAR. But what?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been using Netflix a lot last few days without any issue. Maybe what helps is I use SDUI instead of HDUI.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

I just started using Netflix on Tivo and it has locked up on me and forced a reboot as well. When I try to pause or rewind the buttons dont seem to work and then a few minutes into the show it will pause and rewind.

Seems like I will cancel streaming service.

Wish I could download the program to watch later rather than stream like I can do with Amazon


----------



## eshultz (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a TiVo Premiere connected via Ethernet which I had been using Neflix on for about a month with no problems. However, in the last two days everytime I try to access Neflix I get a can't connect error. After clicking on the "OK" fox the TiVo reboots. This is especially aggravating since it will interrupt any recordings in progress! My internet service seems to be rock solid on other devices.


----------



## markdu (Oct 31, 2004)

I've been using an Apple TV for Netflix and the Netflix app on it keeps crashing. Always when the movie/tv show is over. It was working fine up until a few weeks ago. 

I've not tried Netflix with my TiVO.


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

I have not had my tivo reboot itself, but netflix does seem to lock it up after a while. If I watch lets say 4 or 5 episodes of something and then hit the live tv button, the only way I know how to get out of the silly app, it locks up completely. Only way to fix is pull the plug and reboot.


----------



## tahoeflier (Aug 16, 2012)

My Premier TiVo has rebooted three times today when I access Netflix. It did the same earlier this week but only thought more about it when it happened again and again. My network connection is good. It's direct wired connection, not wireless. Everything else is fine. I see from the thread that this must be more than a bad network connection...


----------



## MJHoltorf (Dec 23, 2001)

I used the Netflix app on my XL4 last night to start a movie. It ran for about a minute and then locked up the Tivo, which was recording 2 items at the time. After another 3-4 minutes of non-responsive time, it rebooted on its own. The only problems I ever have with my XL4 are with Netflix. Thankfully, every other device in my A/V cabinet has a Netflix app, but this is definitely a buggy version that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Same thing happened to me last night


----------



## aniemyer (Jun 21, 2007)

Same problem for us the last two weeks. We can't even get into Netflix; we get a gray screen, then the "Netflic loading" icon, then a "connection to Netflix cannot be made at this time," followed by a gray screen and then an uncommanded Tivo reboot. We are on a Premium XL, wired. As a data point, Amazon works just fine.


----------



## GomezL (May 15, 2009)

I have found that the premier reboot quite often. First the unit starts becoming sluggish & unresponsive.

The Netflix app usually works, but I would say 20% of the time, it causes a re-boot. Of course if something is recording, there is a disruption while the unit re-boots.

My old Series 3 units worked great until the HD started to go, and then they started to re-boot.

It seems that the general response for the Tivo software to any problem is to re-boot. 

My Tivo is hardwared.

Using the same network, I am able to reliably stream from a Mac Mini, a Lenovo idea center (PC), an IPAD over WIFI. 

My internet speed is reliably 55 down, and 8 up. Netflix doesn't cause my other machines to reboot.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Netflix app now causing reboots on my new XL4. First month of ownership Netflix seemed to work fine. Now when I go to Netflix app, my screen goes blank for about 30 seconds, then TiVo reboots. All other VOD apps work fine and I have a fast wireless network. After reboot Netflix might or might not work. Crashes seem random. 

Luckily like others, I have Apple TV and Roku to fall back on and Netflix works fine on them even while it is crashing my TiVo. This is frustrating and ridiculous because if I'm recording anything when the crash occurs my recordings are toast!

Anyone have any idea what is causing this and know if TiVo is aware of the problem?


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

djones18 said:


> Netflix app now causing reboots on my new XL4. First month of ownership Netflix seemed to work fine. Now when I go to Netflix app, my screen goes blank for about 30 seconds, then TiVo reboots. All other VOD apps work fine and I have a fast wireless network. After reboot Netflix might or might not work. Crashes seem random.
> 
> Luckily like others, I have Apple TV and Roku to fall back on and Netflix works fine on them even while it is crashing my TiVo. This is frustrating and ridiculous because if I'm recording anything when the crash occurs my recordings are toast!
> 
> Anyone have any idea what is causing this and know if TiVo is aware of the problem?


--------------------------

Update: Well, I know what's happening but I don't know why. When I select Netflix from the VOD list, the screen goe's black while the TiVo attempts to connect to the Netflix servers. My TiVo is unable to connect and within about 30 seconds the TiVo reboots. One time the Netflix banner did show up and indicated TiVo couldn't connect to the Netflix server. Pushing the TiVo button brought back the normal screen for this function.

My TiVo XL4's Hulu +, Amazon on Demand, and Pandora apps all work flawlessly. Apple TV and Roku on same wireless network work flawlessly with Netflix. Since rebooting doesn't solve the problem, should I rerun Guided Setup? Anyone else seeing TiVo crash when Netflix app can't connect to servers?


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

There is something wrong with the way it flips between formats. When I go from YouTube or Netflix I lose signal


----------



## drewdog (Feb 3, 2007)

rogmatic said:


> There is something wrong with the way it flips between formats. When I go from YouTube or Netflix I lose signal


I would agree with this. When mine crashes, it plays for a moment in crappy grainy video, then when the network catches up and it tries to flip to HD, it dies.


----------



## shawnmcf214 (Dec 26, 2012)

It looks like i was able to at least view what i wanted to view. I simply went into the Tivo setup and forced my player to do 480p instead of native mode.

I realize this is not optimum but it worked for my S3 and is a good fix until they roll out a fix.

thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Caesarv (Apr 5, 2008)

Streaming Netflix is almost useless on my new Premiere. I have a solid 10Mbps connection but during the 4 movies we have streamed, the TiVo has locked up 3 times; forcing a reboot. I am not sure if I should call TiVo or Netflix about this.

I am not at all impressed with this app. Tivo needs to get more practical and put a reset button on the front, otherwise I will wear out the power cord!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Caesarv said:


> Tivo needs to get more practical and put a reset button on the front, otherwise I will wear out the power cord!


 Hold down the format button on front panel for ~30 secs and that will reboot the TiVo.


----------



## capkj (Jun 3, 2006)

I guess Iv'e been lucky my premiere has never locked or rebooted. I use netflix often too!!! Knock on wood.


----------

